# Curry Still Plays The Same



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't care how you try to sugar coat it, he was terrible against the Nets in last nights Pre-season game. Yes he appear to have lost some weight, but his basketball IQ remains the same. 5 fouls in 20 minutes and they were all offensive. What the hell? It's the same Curry from last season and chalk up 5 turnovers as well. I know it's just Pre-season but good Lord if we have to watch this type of performance in regular season then we are screwed.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I don't care how you try to sugar coat it, he was terrible against the Nets in last nights Pre-season game. Yes he appear to have lost some weight, but his basketball IQ remains the same. *5 fouls in 20 minutes and they were all offensive*. What the hell? It's the same Curry from last season and chalk up 5 turnovers as well. I know it's just Pre-season but good Lord if we have to watch this type of performance in regular season then we are screwed.


actually kitty , curry had 3 off. fouls...which also count as turnovers.

he garnered a flagrant in the 1st quarter and a personal in the 3rd...i think both were on richard jefferson.


but anyway he had a bad game against a team with a notorious flopper (jason collins) and the knicks won easy , i think Zeke is going to have to learn something i have known for years .

dont post him up much let him be and active guy along the baseline and run him in pick and rolls , looking to recieve feeds to finish and he will be fine .

he should play better 2nite because jalen is starting and possibly jamal as well and both know how to get curry the ball...in addition dalmebert is not a flopper he plays straight up defense...so curry should do well against him.

i look for a 17-25 point game against philly, in limited minutes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I hope you right Grinch, Curry makes me nervous.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

No doubt, no doubt, still as inarticulate as ever. He might've shed 10-15 pounds by the looks, but he's not anymore articulate as he was last year. I hope it won't stay that way.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

its like the skills are there but the basketball I.Q isnt........


still early though we'll see


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We too are looking for signs from Samuel Dalembert to earn his contract. Dalembert's defense is still terrible, but his height and wingspan advantage should definately earn a few blocks. Sorry, No Curry Outbreak over Philly IMO. (Unless Chris Webber guards him, then even a FIFTY point performance can be expected)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> actually kitty , curry had 3 off. fouls...which also count as turnovers.
> 
> he garnered a flagrant in the 1st quarter and a personal in the 3rd...i think both were on richard jefferson.
> 
> ...


Alright Nostradamus will I ever hit the lottery? :biggrin: You were right on the money Curry had 25 points and 10 rebounds against Philly after playing 25 minutes. Ahhh once again Grinch with the words of wisdom to tame my tantrums! :angel:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Alright Nostradamus will I ever hit the lottery? :biggrin: You were right on the money Curry had 25 points and 10 rebounds against Philly after playing 25 minutes. Ahhh once again Grinch with the words of wisdom to tame my tantrums! :angel:


He did a large spread, that represented 9 different possibly scoring totals for Eddy. Thats like saying 10-18 points, and he scores 18.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> He did a large spread, that represented 9 different possibly scoring totals for Eddy. Thats like saying 10-18 points, and he scores 18.....


Pfft..Give Grinch his credit he was still on the money regardless of the spread.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> He did a large spread, that represented 9 different possibly scoring totals for Eddy. Thats like saying 10-18 points, and he scores 18.....



lol...........

thats like saying Im thinking of a number from 1 to 10........but its not 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,or 8...... 


just messing around:biggrin:


grinch whats tomorrows lotto numbers??:angel:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truthfully all i did was look at the factors and predict a reasonably good game for him.


all that really matters is that he retains the ability to play well when teams have the nerve to guard him 1 on 1. it seemed like a good, close game i wish i could have seen it with JC hitting another game winner.

and channing took and hit a trey ...maybe he will be shooting 3's this season.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Without Dalembert though...So your theory wasn't entirely accurate. Curry faced Hunter and a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Without Dalembert though...So your theory wasn't entirely accurate. Curry faced Hunter and a bunch of scrubs.


As a Bulls fan, this is what you'll learn about Eddy Curry. Yao Ming destroys the **** out of him. But outside of Ming, it doesn't matter, Eddy decides how good he plays, not the opposing player. There really is no difference between say Chris Kaman or Luke Shencscher for Eddy Curry, its all the same to him, he just has a huge mental hurdle to overcome yet, because physically, he should be the best center in the league, at least offensively.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> i think Zeke is going to have to learn something i have known for years .
> dont post him up much let him be and active guy along the baseline and run him in pick and rolls , looking to recieve feeds to finish and he will be fine.


Yeah. Not only does _he_ seem to be more comfortable that way, but it benefits the rest of the team to do that instead of consistently dumping the ball to him and waiting for him to create, since he's such a poor passer.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah. Not only does _he_ seem to be more comfortable that way, but it benefits the rest of the team to do that instead of consistently dumping the ball to him and waiting for him to create, since he's such a poor passer.


i agree he is a poor passer , he just at this point doesn't have that feel for the game .

that takes time for 95% of post players , the amount of time depends on him , but i dont really think force feeding him is the answer , i think he will learn gradually and eventually but in the meantime , the team has good decision makers in marbury, rose and crawford , they should make a sys. where you play to people's strengths.


----------

